

To The Creators (Co-Founder on Contour shutdown) - Fuzzwah
http://marcbarros.com/to-the-creators

======
Fuzzwah
Marc writes really well and his blog is full of very open thoughts about
start-ups, being a hardware creator and marketing.

Back in April he posted an insightful article: when you are losing.

[http://marcbarros.com/when-you-are-losing](http://marcbarros.com/when-you-
are-losing)

